# Sample Logic announces ARPOLOGY



## Sample logic (May 20, 2014)

Sample Logic is proud to release our biggest product in our companies 8 years of business. 

ARPOLOGY - The Next Step In Music

ARPOLOGY™ is Sample Logic’s most groundbreaking achievement to date; the world’s first virtual instrument dedicated entirely to arpeggiated/sequenced instruments. ARPOLOGY go’s far beyond, breaking the box of the “everyday” arpeggiator. It employs an entirely new approach to step sequencing. The core of ARPOLOGY has been designed around Sample Logic’s newest invention, the powerful Step Animator™ – a step-sequencer and arpeggiator fused into a single engine for animating complex melodic and rhythmic patterns on a per step basis, eliminating the limitations of traditional sequencing. - See more at: http://www.samplelogic.com/products/arpology

*WATCH TRAILER*


The countdown to a new era is here. Pre-order before May 27th and save $100

For more info, artist testimonials, demo tracks and videos visit
www.samplelogic.com/products/arpology


----------



## musicjon (May 20, 2014)

That's a really nice arpeggiator!


----------



## jcs88 (May 20, 2014)

Looks cool, I'm a sucker for arps.

By the way, when playing a video on your site (the overview for this) when clicking away to play the demo tracks the video keeps going. Have to click back to videos and pause/stop it.


----------



## Sample logic (May 20, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind words

ARPOLOGY is truly mind blowing

@jcs88 - Ill check into that video sound cloud issue

thanks again


----------



## quantum7 (May 20, 2014)

Wow! Demos sounds pretty nice.


----------



## mk282 (May 20, 2014)

musicjon @ 20.5.2014 said:


> That's a really nice arpeggiator!



Yep, but nothing really groundbreaking about it, IMHO.


----------



## R. Soul (May 20, 2014)

Looks like a very versatile arpeggiator.

Good luck with it. Looks like it might go down well with the Dance/Trance crowd.


----------



## chillbot (May 20, 2014)

Got it this morning via vip offer! It's really great, can't stop using it and playing with it...


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

Cool product. 

Q. Is the Arp/Step-Sequencer locked into triggering only the Arpology samples, or can one use this Arp/Step-Seq. to trigger any other VST, or HW-Synth ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Sample logic (May 20, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind words

@Muziksculp - Great question but tough answer - it really depends on your setup

Originally, it was our intention to design ARPOLOGY as both a sampler instrument and midi effect to drive other plugins, however after laborious hours with field testing things, there is no simple way of accomplishing this short of developing our own engine. The kontakt engine is super powerful but it is not designed to be used as a midi effect engine. 

In Cubase ARPOLOGY works great as a midi effect but most other DAW's not so well. There is a way to load Kontakt in standalone and route the midi into your DAW to record the actual midi notes and then use other plugins to play those midi notes but it doesn't work very well pften giving much lag/latency depending on your systems setup 

*Here is the good news:* 
That being said, we shifted our design plan and put every effort in developing ARPOLOGY to be able to stand on its own 2 feet with an insane 550+ instruments and multis you will not be needing to route anything.


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2014)

Sample logic @ Tue May 20 said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words
> 
> @Muziksculp - Great question but tough answer - it really depends on your setup
> 
> ...



Hi Sample logic,

That's wonderful. 

Thanks for the feedback,
Muziksculp


----------



## tdavilio (May 20, 2014)

Hi Joe,

Looks very cool! My question is can you drag and drop midi? If so, then you can assign any vst you want to it.

Best,
Tony


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 20, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue May 20 said:


> Got it this morning via vip offer! It's really great, can't stop using it and playing with it...



I was under the impression that its available as pre-order, and you won't get it until the 27th. So how did you get it already?

btw, though your website is nice, and it has a fair amount of videos, it would be great IMO to have an actual walkthrough video with voice over, so the person can actually explain whats going on when they twist knobs and change modes, etc. Its hard to match up what you have written with whats going on in the video IMO. 

Will there hopefully be more demos of the sounds before the pre-order is over?


----------



## mk282 (May 21, 2014)

Sample logic @ 21.5.2014 said:


> The kontakt engine is super powerful but it is not designed to be used as a midi effect engine.
> 
> In Cubase ARPOLOGY works great as a midi effect but most other DAW's not so well.



There's a feature called "Send MIDI to outside world" in Kontakt's Options->Engine, and it's designed to do just that - sending MIDI from Kontakt to host. It works just as good in Reaper, S1, Sonar, Logic, FL Studio, Tracktion, Ableton Live, and MOST OTHERS, as it works in Cubase, so don't generalize.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 21, 2014)

Seems pricey (even with preorder number) for an ARP. I'll keep watching for more demos (especially a RAW 'walkthru').


----------



## Sample logic (May 21, 2014)

Hi Guys
Thanks for all the kind words.
Since announcement, we have been super busy. The good news: ARPOLGOY has been getting overwhelming response with rave reviews. We truly appreciate all the end user feedback. Please be sure to check out all the artist testimonials at the bottom of the ARPOLOGY product page here: www.samplelogic.com/products/arpology

To make things easier for us, if you have any questions please feel free to email us directly at [email protected]

Thanks again for all your support,


----------



## chillbot (May 21, 2014)

I got a link to get it early (at the same preorder price), I think it's because I own every sample logic product. I hope I'm not violating the link by posting this info here, I figured a lot of people on here would have gotten the same link. (If I am please let me know I will immediately delete all my posts, sorry.)

It is pricey but there is a LOT of presets and instruments. Almost like double the synths, consider it two synths at $150 each... they almost could have split it into two synths: "Arpology Electronic" and "Arpology Organic". But more fun (for me) to fool with than something like morphestra.


----------



## mk282 (May 21, 2014)

Sample logic @ 21.5.2014 said:


> The good news: ARPOLGOY has been getting overwhelming response with rave reviews.



Except on KvR. :lol: 

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 1&t=411940


----------



## Sample logic (May 21, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Awesome news: Teddy Riley (Producer Michael Jackson "Dangerous" and "Invincible") just put together a brief video review of ARPOLOGY and sent it over to us,

Check it out:



For more info on ARPOLOGY check out www.samplelogic.com/products/arpology


----------



## jleckie (May 21, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## wqaxsz (May 21, 2014)

mk282 @ Wed May 21 said:


> Sample logic @ 21.5.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > The good news: ARPOLGOY has been getting overwhelming response with rave reviews.
> ...



Thanks Mk282 for the link, it sheds a light yet to be seen 
and i am sheddin' like crazy. _-)


----------



## Sample logic (May 22, 2014)

To all Sample Logic customers:

I have received numerous emails and forum threads from Sample Logic customers who are upset about Fanfare not authorizing with the serial number they received from Guitar Center and or Musician’s Friend. After reading every one of these emails and threads, I have some observations and conclusions to share with you all.

First, let me give you the background on an unfortunate situation that has ended our working relationship with GC/MF. A few years ago our distributor sold a large bulk of boxed Fanfare and Rumble products to GC/MF in order to clear out our entire boxed inventory. This was the last of our physical products as we went completely digital after that. At that time, serial numbers were included in each box by our fulfillment company and once a serial number had been put in a box Sample Logic no longer possessed the number nor had any access to them.

A few years later in late 2013, MF/GC decided to liquidate their remaining boxed inventory of Fanfare and Rumble at a steep discount (approximately 90% less than any other retail stores) without our permission, thus violating our industry standard retail store agreement. When this occurred we decided to end our working relationship with GC/MF and no longer supported them as an authorized dealer. 

Since then, there has been an unforeseen issue with GC/MF Fanfare serial numbers registrations not working. Being that the serial numbers are in the original, we believe it is possible that someone who had access to the GC/MF remaining Fanfare boxed inventory had been opening boxes, copying serials, and reselling them. We cannot be 100% sure of this, so one other rare possibility is that the serials were some how corrupted. This therefore, is the reason why many customers have received error messages when trying to authorize their clearance copy of Fanfare from GC/MF stating that their serial has already been authorized. The standard policy for any problems with boxed units is for the retail store to handle the issue directly and in this case, GC/MF did nothing to resolve it, but rather blame Sample Logic for this incident publically, putting our company in a negative light. As these were unauthorized sales, we cannot issue them an additional serial to replace the compromised serial. It is not my intention to speak negatively about other companies, but I do feel it necessary to state the facts. We have worked hard for many years to build a strong and reliable reputation with our customers and feel it important to assure all of you that this is an isolated incident and we guarantee all of our products we sell and that are sold by any authorized Sample Logic dealers.

Secondly, there are some customers that believe Sample Logic deliberately resold serials that were originally sold to GC/MF to other customers. This is not the case. We have no record or manner of tracking which serials where built into those boxes so many years ago as they were fulfilled and distributed by a third party. Others have said that we are blocking authorizations of those serials. That too is not the case, as we have no way of doing so and would not do so given the opportunity. This is evident by the simple fact that GC/MF Rumble serials still work perfectly. We have reached out to GC/MF a number of times to stop selling the product, but received no response. Instead of them fixing the problem they decided to continue selling the product for months even after knowing most of the serials had been compromised. Fortunately, GC/MF has now finally removed Fanfare from their web store and are issuing refunds to all customers who purchased Fanfare.

Third, even though we made the right decision to end our relationship with GC/MF, we need to do a better job taking care of our customers. You have all trusted us, and we must live up to that trust with our actions in moments like these. We apologize for this unfortunate event and for disappointing some of you. We are doing our best to live up to your high expectations of Sample Logic and will continue to do so. Moving forward, we are happy to work with anyone who was subject to the misfortunes of GC/MF’s liquidation sale of Fanfare to get them an authentic working copy. Sample Logic is not in the business of scandal and I sincerely hope this open explanation resolves all of your concerns. If you have any further questions or need assistance regarding this, please email me directly at [email protected]


Joseph Trupiano
Sample Logic CEO


----------



## jleckie (May 22, 2014)

Is this going to be an issue with RUMBLE that went on sale at Amazon dot com for 30 bucks?


----------



## stixman (May 22, 2014)

I live in London and purchased Fanfare just after people were having this problem from MF for the reduced price and after reading on KVR some peoples disappointment with not being able to authorize i fully expected this to happen to me but after installing authorisation went without a hitch! :lol:


----------

